# Please help :(



## kit9999 (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A few days ago I bought a gorgeous hamster, he's a really lively, loveable little guy and appeared healthy. However, I have just noticed that he has started bleeding when he pees, as there is blood in the area where he goes. I was playing with him and all of a sudden there was blood on my hand. He is acting normally; eating, drinking, chewing things, wanting to come out his cage... but I'm really worried :[ I won't be able to get him to a vet until wednesday and I'm scared somethings going to happen to him in that time, even though he's acting no different to the way he usually does :[ I get the feeling he might have a urinary tract infection, what do you guys think could be wrong with him? Has anyone else experienced this with their hamsters? I'm just so scared I'm going to lose him as I've bonded with him so fast :[

-Kit


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like it could be a UTI, if so she needs veterinary attention asap. Those are painful and dangerous.


----------



## kit9999 (May 27, 2010)

I had an idea it could be that... I'm keeping an eye on him for today and he appears to be a bit better from what I've seen, but if it happens again he will go to the vet asap. Thanks :]


----------

